
A Plan in Case Robots Take the Jobs: Give Everyone a Paycheck - doener
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/03/03/technology/plan-to-fight-robot-invasion-at-work-give-everyone-a-paycheck.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share&_r=0&referer=http://kompakt.welt.de/1OmLYOIsO0o26ouEUigMM2/grundeinkommen
======
ZoeZoeBee
The biggest hurdle to Universal Basic Income, is Basic Human Nature.

It is quite nice to believe that the majority of humans are like Sam Altman of
YCombinator, a big proponent of UBI, and would use their free time to be
creative and perhaps entrepreneurial. However the reality is; creating and
building is hard work, and the vast majority of Americans are not up to it. 34
hours, is the amount of time the Average American Spends watching TV a week,
almost five hours a day. While the Average American's work week is only 34.4
hours. [http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/03/15/the-
average...](http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/03/15/the-average-
american-watches-this-much-tv-every-da.aspx)

UBI will not work with the present set of human beings, it will simply drive
up inflation on the basic necessities like housing and food while providing a
disincentive to find gainful or meaningful employment. If you want to know how
people will react to having more free time look at how they waste it on
mindless television as it is, why do we need more drones?

